
Show HN: Anytime, a Simple Time Converter - anaganisk
https://anytime.saikiran.dev
======
anaganisk
I wanted to get into Svelte, so I built this project on top of it. I know
there are thousands of time converters out there, but this fits my use case at
work, to compare multiple time zones with the same input. I barely spent an
hour, to build this. Shoutout to svelte for making it so easy.

